# Configuring H100i v2 on Linux



## eera5607 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. I've been reading a lot about H100i v2 and Linux compatibility issues. I know that in some cases the pump isn't running at an adequate speed (some people say the default speed is the slower possible). Since us, the Linux users, can't install Corsair Link the configuration is limited. I understand that in some cases the motherboard model can help to mitigate some issues and this is why I created this thread, to ask what would you recommend in the cases I will present. I decided that since the Linux support is limited I won't use at the moment some scripts or implementations published on different forums and therefor I won't use the Corsair Link Cable. 

Option 1: *Asus Maximus IX Code* and similar motherboards have a set of 7 - 9 headers to connect all thing related to cooling. See image below. 








The first option is follow the user's manual and connect the pump directly to the CPU_FAN (Q-Fan Controlled) header and the fans to the two connectors coming off the pump. In this case I think the pump speed will depend on the CPU temperature and fans will run at a constant speed (determined by what? default speed?) Is that correct? Following the instructions here I would configure full voltage from the BIOS to CPU_FAN.

Option 2: Taking into consideration the information in the image below:








What about connecting the pump to the AIO_PUMP header and the fans directly to the two connectors coming off the pump? Since the default speed in that header is "Full speed" will the pump run always at max speed and the fans at the same default speed of option 1? In that case we will probable get a boot warning, depends on the motherboard and BIOS (no CPU_FAN connected). 

Option 3: What about connecting the pump to AIO_PUMP and the two fans directly to the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT? In that case we won't get a boot warning and the pump will work at full speed and the fans will run at variable speeds depending on the CPU temp. Is that correct? Remember that CHA_FAN's and CPU_FAN and OPT headers can be configure from the BIOS.

What other ideas do you have? Maybe connect the the pump to a CHA_FAN header? 
What is the best option? Thank you very much for your help. 

Sorry for the grammar and other mistakes, English isn't my native language.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I have very limited current experience with Linux and no experience with alternative cooling with Linux so I am afraid I cannot help you and hopefully, someone with experience will stop by to help. 

But in the meantime and out of curiosity, why are you using alternative cooling with Linux? OEM "air" coolers or equivalent 3rd party conventional air coolers are more than adequate to keep the CPU cool - assuming a properly cooled case. This is even with mild to moderate overclocking and intensive taskings. And with today's fans and quality cases, proper cooling can be achieved quietly too.


----------



## eera5607 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> But in the meantime and out of curiosity, why are you using alternative cooling with Linux? OEM "air" coolers or equivalent 3rd party conventional air coolers are more than adequate to keep the CPU cool - assuming a properly cooled case. This is even with mild to moderate overclocking and intensive taskings. And with today's fans and quality cases, proper cooling can be achieved quietly too.


Thanks. Well in this case I'm working on a build that use an Intel i7 7700k (maybe overclocked maybe not) and Linux as only OS. Following someone's recommendation I decided to try this cooling system because from time to time some this PC is going to be needed for very intensive tasks. However, if I see that this AIO is not working as I hoped, I will definitely go with a good third party air cooler (OEM air cooler is not enough as far as I understand). Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> OEM air cooler is not enough as far as I understand


The k version of the 7700 does not come with an OEM cooler because many, if not most, users over clock it and use it for extreme gaming. I doubt you will be taxing it that hard (and for such extended periods) with Linux. 

But do note it is the case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air "flowing" through the case. The CPU cooler need only toss the CPU's heat into that flow. But if the flow is not sufficient, heat will build up in the box. Not good. 

So make sure you have decent air flow through the case too and you won't have to go overboard on a CPU cooler. Don't forget to thorough clean off the old TIM (thermal interface material) and apply a fresh, thin as possible, new layer of TIM. 

And of course, remember to keep static build-up in your body in check by touching the bare metal of the case interior BEFORE reaching in. 

Good luck.


----------



## eera5607 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks again. Very useful information. I will check the "flow design" for my case (Phanteks P400). Initially I was going to put the H100i v2 at the front as an intake and 2 fans at the top and 1 at the back as exhausts. I think that if I decide to go with air cooling I will have to put other 2 or 3 fans at the front as intakes (plus maybe a K020 Dark Rock 220 W). 

But in general, the AIO should do at least a similar work as a CPU air cooler? I mean, when you say that it is no necessary does it mean that is not useful? I already bought it 

Edit: this build definitely won't be used for gaming. The primary use is investigation on radiology (image processing and programming).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

You may need another fan if you currently just have 2 x 120mm. Or maybe just replacing them with 2 x 140mm will suffice. 140mm fans move more air and tend to be quieter too. I use Fractal Design fans when possible. I got hooked on them when I heard (or rather, couldn't hear) them in my Fractal Design R4 case. 



> But in general, the AIO should do at least a similar work as a CPU air cooler? I mean, when you say that it is no necessary does it mean that is not useful? I already bought it


Oh sure, the AIO will work fine. But there is a misconception that cooler is always better. That is just not true! 

It is absolutely essential to keep our processors adequately cooled, but there is no reason to suggest a CPU running at 30°C will be more stable, perform better, or have a longer life expectancy than a CPU running at 55°C. 

Programming does not task a system. If you are doing animated 3D rendering of architectural images of skyscrapers or aircraft carriers with CAD/CAE programs, that might tax the system. But normal image processing does not.

Note too that with alternative cooling, other sensitive devices in the case (particularly, those surrounding the CPU socket) are often overlooked.


----------



## eera5607 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you very much. I'll take all that into consideration. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

